

About to be interviewed on an NPR station about Bitcoin. Advice? - Articulate

The interview will be at 12:30 on http:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.stlpublicradio.org&#x2F;content&#x2F;cityscape I am not an expert in this at all, just a guy who wants to see ideas like this move forward. Any help or support would be deeply appreciated. Particularly around how quickly this technology will permeate regular culture.
======
alexgaribay
Bitcoin has a seen a fairly significant attraction and interest lately. So
much so that the US government has had to have panels and discussions spanning
several topics and implications pertain to bitcoins. It has already seen some
adoption in regular culture as shops are beginning to accept bitcoins as a
form of payment for goods and services.

Bitcoins value has been growing exponentially over the past few years and who
knows when that will stop. I personally think this is due to people using it
as an speculative market with the hopes of making some 'easy' money (I say
easy because there are various ways of getting money or gaining bitcoins with
little effort). Since bitcoin's monetary value is so highly speculative
currently, its widespread adoption as a currency may take a while until its
value is somewhat stable.

